
Rust tips and tricks for newcomers - Jonhoo
https://thesquareplanet.com/blog/rust-tips-and-tricks/
======
squiguy7
In the first section "Returning values", you need a lifetime specifier like in
this example: [1].

Thanks for sharing though, it's well written.

[1]: [https://is.gd/6azJ2J](https://is.gd/6azJ2J)

~~~
Jonhoo
Good point -- it's not really relevant to the example that I'm using a borrow,
so I changed it to a u64 instead.

